# Bad News - Too many follicles



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Well here is the Post i dreaded doing.


Went for my follicle scan today and i have way to many i have 13 follicles so looks like TX will be cancelled.


                     

We have to go back Saturday to see if any have popped.

The nurse read out the sizes to my DH and he wrote them down and i have 1 follicle at 15mm and 2 at 15mm and the rest were all smaller. The nurse then got another nurse in and that was when she said to come back Saturday.

I don't see why it has to be cancelled as i don't have more that 3 over 18mm

I'm really gutted but i know i will just need to hold my head up high and look forward to the next cycle but today I'm just going to cry all day and eat cookies  

Thanks for all the texts guys (you know who you are) you all helped me get through (in a way)


Love
Hugs


xx

xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hugs

I was the same as you, i had loads but only 3 large ones, and they still done the incemination with me, so fingers crossed and a big          
wishing you all the best xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am hoping you can still go-ahead hun 

     

Enjoy your cookies you deserve them


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hugs sorry to hear things are not going as planned but loads of luck for saturday

Kate xx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hugs, I've PM'd you.

Elodie
x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Could you not switch to IVF at this stage. I'm not completely sure how, but this seems to be an option they offer to patients in the USA. Talk to your doc and see what they say.

 either way.


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies,

thanks for your lovely message.

The nurse that done my scan, i think she was training cause last week she had to ask someone else to answer my question about when to take the drugs   if she was full qualified then she would have knowing that. oh well she's not in on Sat so who knows.

The clinic will only go ahead with the iui if i have 3 follicles at 18mm but i had 1 at 15mm and 2 at 12mm then loads of wee ones, so hopefully they will all pop then i can have my iui.

I knew i would respond well to the drugs cause my tests are all good and I'm 25 so that helps too. Its just the sex that i can do cause it hurts too much.


I did ask about follicle reduction or even switching to IVF but they said that was such an invasive thing to do to my body when i did not need ivf.

Denise
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Denise!!

So sorry about the scan!! I have everything crossed for saturday tho!! Don't give up!!


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Hugs,

I know exactly how you feel  ! I really hope that you are allowed to go ahead with your I.U.I
I have had my I.U.I. abandoned twice for the exact same reason as yourself and I felt like it was
the end of the world.
However, I have since been referred on for I.V.F. after my second I.U.I. failed and I was told
that my local hospital done the right thing by referring me after two failed attempts as I am a much more suitable candidate for I.V.F.
I fully understand that your clinic does not want to go down this route so early on, but please be reassured that if you do continue to produce too many follicles, then you would probably do well at I.V.F. so there is hope!
I certainly feel more positive now than I did a few years ago!
I really hope your cycle works out well for you and you can go ahead on Saturday, but if not don't worry to much as you have loads of options available for the future.
love
Shazi x


----------

